# ماذا تعرف عن Differential Gear System القرص التفاضلي او الدفرنس؟؟



## hossam703 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شهدت صناعة السيارات منذ اختراعها تطورات هامة وجذرية في بعض الاحيان
واحدى اهم هذه التطورات والاختراعات المهمة جدا في عالم السيارات هو القرص التفاضلي

Differential Gear​
الصورة الاولى تبين شكله من الخارج





 






اما الصورتين التاليتين تبينان شكله من الداخل مع مكوناته الرئيسية





 



 



حيث يسمى ايضا باللغة العامية او بلغة السوق
الدفرنس او الدفرنش 






نبذه تاريخية

كانت النسخ الاولى من السيارات تنقل الحركة من المحرك الى الاطارات مرورا بعلبة التروس Gear Box الى اطار واحد فقط
ولكن سرعان ما واجه السائقون مشكلة حيث انه في المناطق الوعرة اذا كان الاطار المسؤول عن الحركة معلقا في الهواء
او غير ملتصق بالارض كفاية فان السيارة ستواجه صعوبة في السير او انها لن تتحرك ابدا

لذلك قامت شركات السيارات بربط العمود القادم من علبة التروس ( الكردان) الى الاطارين لجعلهما يتحركان سويا وبنفس الوقت والسرعة
ولكن سرعان ما واجه هذا النظام مشكل فنية تتمثل بعدم الاستقرار وتوازن السيارة وخصوصا عند المنعطفات مما يؤدي الى انزلاق السيارة واحيانا انقلابها

لذلك اخترع مهندسو السيارات نظاما جديدا يعمل على نقل الحركة للاطارات معا بشكل متساوي او بشكل مختلف او سرعات مختلفة حسب الحاجة 



وليكن حديثنا او امثلتنا بشكل عام عن المحور الخلفي للسيارة وذلك لتعدد اشكال وانواع الدفرنس ومكان تركيبه








تعريفه

علبة تروس تقوم بنقل الحركة من المحرك مرورا بالجير ( الجير بوكس) وعمود الدوران ( الكردان) الى الاطارات 
ويسمح للاطارات بالحركة بسرعات متساوية او سرعات مختلفة





 






 





وظيفته

نقل الحركة الى الاطارات ليسمح لها بالدورات بسرعات مختلفة حسب متطلبات الطريق واثناء القيادة


على سبيل المثال 



حيث انه عند الدخول على منعطف اثناء القيادة فان الاطار الداخلي يحتاج للدوران بسرعة اقل من الاطار الخارجي
لحفظ توازن السيارة
والعكس صحيح 
حيث ان الاطار الخارجي يجب ان يدور بسرعة اكبر من الاطار الداخلي لان المسافة التي يقطعها ايضا سوف تكون اكبر للحفاظ على نفس خط السير 



 


مثال اخر​

عند القيادة على طرق وعرة او ثلجية كيف ما كانت طبيعة الطريق فانه من الصعب جدا
ان يكون الاطارات جميعها تتعرض الى نفس الضغط او المقاومة, لذلك يتم توزيع الطاقة الحركية على الاطارات حسب الحاجة





 





 





 





 






فوائده


1- دوران الاطارات بشكل متساوي في حال وجود نفس المقاومة والضغط على الاطارات
2- زيادة ( كفاءة نقل الحركة) الى الاطارات
3- دوران الاطارات بشكل مختلف وسرعات مختلفة في حال اختلاف الضغط والمقاومة
4- الحفاظ على توزان السيارة عند الدوران في المنعطفات وحماية من خطر الانزلاق 
5- حماية الاطارات من التاكل
6- كما انه يساعد بالحفاظ على الطرقات والشوارع من التلف تنيجة الضغط الزائد من الاطارات




مبدأ عمله




 



ان العزم الداخل على القرص التفاضلي يكون متوزعا على الاطارين بشكل متساوي مما يؤدي الى دورانهم بنفس السرعة في حال كانت المقاومة على الاطارين متساوية
بحيث ان الترس الاخضر ( كما هو موضح بالشكل) لا يتحرك بحيث تدور الاطارات معا وبشكل متساوي

انظر الشكل 1


عندما يتعرض الترس الاحمر( الاطار الايسر) لمقاومة او ضغط فانه اما ان يتوقف عن الحركة او تقل سرعة دورانه فان الترس الاخضر سوف يدور وتصبح حركته حول الترس الاحمر , مما يؤدي الى نقل الطاقة الحركية او الدورانية الزائدة الى الترس الايمن (الاطار الايمن) باللون الاصفر
لاحظ ان الحركة انتقلت الاطار الايمن وصار يسير بسرعة اكبر

انظر الشكل رقم 2

​

ولمزيد من المعلومات عن هذا النظام بامكانكم الاطلاع على هذا الفيديو الي يوضح مبدا عمله بالتفصيل 

( انظر الى المقطع من المشهد 1:50 ثانية )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4JhruinbWc


وفي النهاية ارجو ان اكون وفقت ولو بشكل بسيط بشرح مبدا عمل القرص او الترس التفاضلي 
وارحب باي مشاركات او نقاشات بهذا الموضوع

علما ان الموضوع هو من جهدي الشخصي 

وشكرا لكم​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلا أخي الكريم ( [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u319763.html"]hossam703)[/URL] 
بارك الله فيك ، موضوع جيد وصور واضحة ، فشكرا علي هذا المجهود ، وليتك تضيف الينا انواع التروس المستخدمة في هذه المجموعة ، ومواصفاتها .ثم ما هي نسبة التخفيض التي تسببها هذه المجموعة ؟
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## commander 15 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وشرح وافي مدعم بالصور 
وتسمى الترس التفاضلي او علبة التروس الفرقية
بارك الله فيك


----------



## hossam703 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكركم على ملاحظاتكم القيمة
الاخ A.mak
والاخ commander 15
وان شاء الله ساقوم باضافة شرح اخر في نفس الموضوع عن التروس وانواعها بالنسبة للترس التفاضلي Differential Gear واي معلومات اخرى قد تفيد اخواننا المهندسين في هذا المنتدى​


----------



## d_a_w_i (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى الكريم


----------



## d_a_w_i (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
 طرحت موضوع مفيداً للغاية مدعماً بصور واضحة

 وتكملة لموضوعك القيم الذى يستحق التقييم

 -منقول للفائدة-  





​ 
*مجموعة التروس الفرقية (الكرونة) *​ 

   أن العمود المرفقى لمحرك السيارة يدور فى إتجاه المحور الطولى , لذلك فأن الأمر يتطلب تحويل هذه الحركة إلى الإتجاه العمودى عليها لإدارة العجلات . ويتم إجراء ذلك فى معظم الحالات عن طريق ترس مخروطى صغير (ترس البنيون) – وهوالترس المدير – موصل بعمود قصير يخرج من وحدة النقل النهائية , ومعشق بترس مخروطى آخر كبير – وهو الترس المدار . 
  وتتراوح نسبة التخفيض الدائمة بين هذين الترسين (بصفة تقريبية) ما بين 1 : 4 وبين 1 : 6 فى سيارات الركوب , وما بين 1 : 5 وبين 1 : 12 فى اللوارى , وذلك حسب حجم المركبة .
  والبيانات المعطاه ماهى إلا بيانات عامة إسترشادية فقط . أما فى مجالات التطبيق الفعلى فتحسب هذه البيانات بدقة (1: 3.95 مثلاً ) . وعند الإلتزام بهذه البيانات المضبوطة كفالة تعشيق كل ترس من أسنان الترس المدير بكل سن من أسنان الترس المدار , مما يؤدى إلى حدوث التآكل بالإحتكالك فيها بشكل منتظم , ويمنع حدوث الأصوات الشديدة .
  وتجمع التروس المعروفة باسم "التروس الفرقية" فى وحدة واحدة بمجموعة النقل النهائية , وتتصل بالترس المخروطى الكبير . وتزود المركبات بمثل هذه الوحدة لتحقيق الأغراض التالية :

 



​ 
 الفرق بين المسافتين المقطوعتين عند السير فى المنحنيات 

  1- العجلة الداخلية .
  2- العجلة الخارجية .


  عند سير السيارة فى المنحنيات تكون المسافة التى تقطعها العجلتان الخارجتان أكبر من المسافة التى تقطعها العجلتان الداخليتان , أى أن العجلتين الخارجيتين تدوران حينئذ بسرعة أكبر من السرعة التى تدور بها العجلتان الداخليتان . ولا يمكن تحقيق ذلك إذا كانت عجلتا الإدارة متصلتين بعمود محورى مكون من قطعة واحدة , ولذلك توصل عجلتا الإدارة بعمودين محورين منفصلين , إلا أنهما يتصلان بعضهما البعض عن طريق التروس الفرقية بحيث يمكنها الدوران بسرعتين مختلفتين , وكذلك فى إتجاهين متضادين

 



​ 
 شرح عمل التروس الفرقية​ 
  1- عمود كردان .
  2- ترس البنيون المدير .
  3- عمود المحور الخلفى .
  4- الترس المخروطى الكبير .
  5- جلبة إنزلاقية .
  6- ترسا البنيون الفرقيان .
  7- الترسان المخروطيان الجانبين .
  8- علبة وحدة التروس الفرقية (علبة الساتوليك) 


  ويوضح الشكل السابق كيفية عمل التروس الفرقية . فترس البنيون المدير (2) – المتصل بعمود البنيون – موصل بعمود الكردان المركب فى إتجاه المحور الطولى للمركبة . وهو معشق بصفة دائمة بالترس المخروطى الكبير (4) المثبت تثبيتاً وثيقاً بعلبة التروس الفرقية (8) (علبة الساتوليك) التى يركب بها ترس البنيون الفرقيان (6) , ويعشق بهذين الترسين الفرقيين تعشيقاً دائماً الترسان المخروطيان الجانبيان (7) , اللذين يديران عمودى المحورين الخلفيين (3) .
  والعمود المتصل بالترس الجانبى (7) مركب فى الترس المخروطى الكبير (4) بطريقة تسمح له بالدوران فيه . ولذلك تصل الحركة إلى كل من العجلتين الخلفيتين بشكل مستقل عن الاخرى .
  وعند السير فى طريق مستقيم يدور ترس البنيون (2) فى إتجاه سهمه , فيدور معه الترس المخروطى الكبير – ومعه وحدة التروس الفرقية (8)- فى إتجاه سهمه هو الآخر . ونتيجة لذلك يدير ترسا البنيون الفرقيان الترسين المخروطين الجانبين فى إتجاه الدوران نفسه , فلا يدوران فى الإتجاه العكسى .
  ولذلك فعند السير فى خط مستقيم ينعدم فعل هذه الوحدة , أى أن الحركة تنتقل من ترس البنيون المدير (2) بشكل منتظم إلى العجلتين الخلفيتين عن طريق الترس المخروطى الكبير (4) , وعلبة الساتوليك (8) , والترسين الفرقيين (6) , والترسين الجانبين (7) , وفى هذه الحالة تكون المسافة المقطوعة بكل من العجلتين الخلفيتين واحدة .
  وإذا دارت السيارة حول منحنى فإن كلاً من ترس البنيون المدير (2) , والترس المخروطى الكبير (4) , وعلبة الساتوليك (8) , يدور بشكل متزن . ومع ذلك تكون المسافة المقطوعة بالعجلة الخارجية أكبر من المسافة المقطوعة بالعجلة الداخلية .

  ومثال على ذلك أن السيارة لو دارت حول منحنى إلى اليسار منها , يدور أحد التروس الجانبية (7) أسرع من الترس الجانبى الآخر (7) . وحينئذ يدور ترس البنيون الفرقيان (6) حول محورهما , فيسمحان لعمودى المحورين الخلفيين بالتحرك حركة نسبية – بالنسبة لبعضهما البعض – بصرف النظر عن الحركة الكلية , وبذلك يمكن تحريك العجلتين الخلفيتين بالرغم من دورانهما بسرعتين مختلفتين . 

  وعلاوة على ذلك فإن إعداد التروس الفرقية بهذه الكيفية يتميز بما يلى :
  إذا أديرت إحدى عجلتى الإدارة فى الإتجاه الأمامى , وكان عمود الإدارة مرفوعاً والمحرك متوقفاُ – فإن العجلة الأخرى حينئذ تدور فى الإتجاه العكسى , وبالزاوية نفسها , عن طريق التروس الفرقية . كما أنه إذا ثبتت إحدى هاتين العجلتين , وكان المحرك دائراً , فحيئذ تدور العجلة الأخرى بضعف السرعة .

  والظاهرة الأخيرة لها أهميتها عندما تقف إحدى العجلتين المديرتين على أرض صلبة فى حين تقف الأخرى على أرض زلقة , كما هى الحال عند وقوفها على الثلج . وفى هذه الحالة تدور العجلة الواقفة على الأرض الزلقة بضعف السرعة , بينما تظل العجلة الأولى ثابتة فى مكانها , وبالتالى لا تتمكن السيارة من التحرك .

 



​ 
 مجموعة التروس الفرقية (الكرونة)​ 
  1- علبة الساتوليك (الجزء الأيسر) .
  2- علبة الساتوليك (الجزء الأيمن) .
  3- عمود كردان .
  4- عمود المحور الخلفى .
  5- غلاف (جراب) المحور .
  6- محمل ذو كريات (رولمان بلى) .
  7- الترس المخروطى الجانبى .
  8- مسمار فتحة الزيت .
  9- ترس البنيون الفرقى .
  10- عمود ترس البنيون .
  11- الترس المخروطى الكبير .
  12- علبة مجموعة إدارة المحور .
  13- غطاء العلبة .


  ولمنع حدوث هذه الظاهرة , ولكفالة التحرك فى كل الظروف , تزود مجموعة النقل النهائية بالسيارة المخصصة لإختراق الضواحى – بصفة خاصة – بسقاطة فرقية يمكن عن طريقها منع الفعل الفرقى للتروس مؤقتاً , وعندما تصبح العجلتان الخلفيتان متصلتين ببعضهما البعض إتصالاً جاسئاً (وثيقاً). ويمكن تشغيل هذه السقاطة إما يدوياً , أو بطريقة أوتوماتيكية تمكنها من التدخل كلما حدث فروق ملحوظة فى السرعة .

  ويتطلب تزييت مجموعة التروس عناية كبيرة . ويزود مبيت (علبة) هذه المجموعة بفتحة وسدادة للملء , ومسمار قلاوظ لإخراج الفائض – وهو الذى يحدد الكمية المطلوبة من مادة التزييت . وتبين لوحة التزييت والتشحيم المسلمة مع السيارة مواد التزييت والفلترات الدورية لإجرائه . وبعد تفريغ الزيت المستهلك , فإنه يجب إجراء عملية غسل وتنظيف بزيت خاص (زيت غسيل وتنظيف) اولاً قبل الملء بالزيت الجديد . ويجب تركيب موانع تسرب زيت جيدة بالقرب من فرامل العجلات , فأى زيت يتسرب إلى الفرامل يسبب إنزلاقها .

  وهناك نوعان مستخدمان من اعمدة المحاور (الأكسات):
  -أعمدة المحاور المثبتة .
  - أعمدة المحاور النصفية .

  وعمود المحور المثبت يتصل بكل من الترس المخروطى الجانبى (بعلبة الساتوليك) , وصرة العجلة – وبالتالى فأنه يديرها . وهذا العمود لا يمكن خلعه إلا ومعه مجموعة إدارة المحور الخلفى بعد فكها .
  وعمود المحور النصفى يستخدم إذا كانت صرة عجلة الإدارة محمولة عن طريق جسم المحور . وتزود نهايته التى فى ناحية علبة الساتوليك بخدد تدخل فى الترس المخروطى الجانبى , اما نهايته التى فى ناحية العجلة فتوجد بها قارنة لإدارة العجلة من صرتها , وهذا العمود النصفى يمكن خلعة بسهولة بعد فك غطاء الصرة .
  ولما كانت نسبة التروس (التخفيض) كبيرة فى مجموعة إدارة المحور الخلفى وصندوق التروس (وخاصة فى السرعة الأولى ) , لذلك فإن أعمدة المحاور تتعرض لاجهادات لىّ عالية , مما يجب تصميمها بأحجام مناسبة .

------------------------------------------------------------ cut here  

وهذه مجموعة من الفيديوهات نتاج بحثى فى الــ youtube.com 

1- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBLE0_Sjqw4&feature=related

 2- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Md0vrDyU_yg&feature=related

 3- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3rGjyvNTF0&NR=1

4- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVxezPgFUL4&feature=related

5- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rlGaN1BnRM&feature=related







{ رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ ٱلْوَهَّابُ *}*​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم d_a_w_i
اضافاتك قيمة ، فبارك اله فيك ، وننتظر منك الكثير .


----------



## سمير شربك (21 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل ويستحق القراءة


----------



## عبده ليفر (30 مارس 2010)

thank you it's so nice


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرآجزيلا للاخوه الذين تطرقوا لموضوع التروس الفرفقية جازاهم الله خيرآ


----------



## algeneral2006 (7 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ايدك موضوع جميل وشرح وافي شكرا​


----------



## ahmed h kamal (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## shadi-ayman (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الفائدة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## السوداني الاسد (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين على المواضيع القيمة ننتظر منكم المزيد جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عمراياد (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااا جزيلا بارك الله بك


----------



## بباسل (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بباسل (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*ممتاز*

شكرا ع الموضوع


----------



## مصطفي سليمان الزوي (25 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------

